# 1986 Hutch Pro Raider



## bikemonkey (Aug 31, 2020)

This one came to the shop in June and left today. Our small town bike shop keeps me very busy and the cleaning took place between mundane repairs keeping everyone else rolling...

Before and after below and a link the imgur album of the clean up made for the customer is here.


https://imgur.com/a/hrtL8vz


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 19, 2020)

Man that takes me back , i got one of those new in the summer of 1986 , rode it everyday day light to dark , the 80 's were the best , great job on the bike by the way !!!!!!


----------



## pikljoose (Jan 12, 2021)

Wow.  There’s something I haven’t seen in years.  

yeah, great job on the clean up.  Looks sharp!

I started BMX racing on the raider.  12/beginner was 2 racers on the gate, me and a ‘Squatch-sized redhead girl.

She Kicked my butt every Friday night in every race.


----------



## PennyPrince (Mar 8, 2021)

bikemonkey said:


> This one came to the shop in June and left today. Our small town bike shop keeps me very busy and the cleaning took place between mundane repairs keeping everyone else rolling...
> 
> Before and after below and a link the imgur album of the clean up made for the customer is here.
> 
> ...



Very nice


----------

